# Cpanel help



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2008)

hey guys i would like some help....my site is getting worked on but i have yet to do one of the main things that is needed to make the site a success and that is making program links work...for example say vista mark is in my public ftp folder if i make a link ftp://mysite/publicftp/vistamark.zip it will either

A. not work or

B. work once but upon clicking the link again it brings you to the ftp explorer window were it thinks that /vistamark is a folder and it shows up as such...but when you click on the "up" directory button bringing you back to /downloads it shows nothing...im so confused all the files can  be accessed via filezilla or other ftp clients but that does nothing for me because who wants to DL a program to DL another?


----------



## Wozzer (Dec 1, 2008)

Whats your site URL..?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2008)

www.solarisutilitydvd.com


----------



## Wozzer (Dec 1, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> www.solarisutilitydvd.com



So isnt it www.solarisutilitydvd.com/vistamark.zip (or) www.solarisutilitydvd.com/ftp/vistamark.zip

Or am I missing something.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2008)

it is www.solarisutilitydvd.com/public_ftp/downloads/myfile.....


----------



## Wozzer (Dec 1, 2008)

Tried the permissions of the file...?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Tried the permissions of the file...?



yup iv even tried allowing full access to the folder and sub directories and files.


----------



## Wozzer (Dec 1, 2008)

Tried putting it into another directory?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2008)

yup i went as far as putting the file itself in root so it would look something like www.solarisutilitydvd.com/file


----------



## Asylum (Dec 1, 2008)

Go to root ...Create a new folder (Downloads)....add your files!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2008)

Asylum said:


> Go to root ...Create a new folder (Downloads)....add your files!!



thanks that did it ...i put it in public_html under downloads instead of public_ftp now it can be downloaded through the site instead of a secondary client.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 1, 2008)

Glad i could help!!


----------

